# Output recorded video as a sequence of images



## mcleary (May 13, 2020)

I am fiddling around of output settings as I would like to output each frame of the recorded video as a separate image. I found a container format called "singlejpeg" which indeed outputs a single JPEG image, however I would like one image per frame so I can manipulate it in other programs. Is this possible with obs as is? 

If its not I was thinking in writing an output plugin that would do this job for me. On that note, would this be someone else would be interested in?


----------



## R1CH (May 14, 2020)

I would recommend doing this in post, it's very easy with ffmpeg:









						Extract all video frames as images with FFMPEG
					

I am trying to convert a MP4 video file into a series of jpg images (out-1.jpg, out-2.jpg etc.) using FFMPEG with,  mkdir frames ffmpeg -i "%1" -r 1 frames/out-%03d.jpg However I keep getting errors




					stackoverflow.com


----------

